# دورة متكاملة فى مكافحة الحريق بالصور والجداول فى المرفقات لمن يشتكون من الروابط الخارجية



## eng abdoo (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لحضراتكم دورة متكاملة فى مكافحة الحريق بالصور والجداول فى المرفقات 

لمن يشتكون من الروابط الخارجية

مرفق أربع ملفات يجب تجميعهم داخل فولدر واحد ثم فك الضغط عنهم

دمتم فى حفظ الله


----------



## eng abdoo (24 فبراير 2012)

الملف الرابع


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (24 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل وألف شكر مقدما


----------



## سعيد معمل (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmod_yosry (25 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
بارك الله فيك على هذه الدورة الرائعة
ممكن أن تعتبر مرجع شامل لتصميم وتنفيذ بنود الحريق​


----------



## eng abdoo (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام

تشرفت بمروركم الكريم


----------



## adil mohamad (27 فبراير 2012)

اسال الله ان يجعلك من خير الناس


----------



## علاء المشني (27 فبراير 2012)

تسلم كثير يا ورده


----------



## eng abdoo (2 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام

تشرفت بمروركم الكريم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 مارس 2012)

جزك الله ألف خير ونفع بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng abdoo (4 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام

تشرفت بمروركم الكريم


----------



## diesha2002 (5 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=316207#ixzz1oFXc9b1p

جزك الله ألف خير ونفع بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ميدو المصرى (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اللف شكر يا باشمهندس*​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 مارس 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## Philosopherُ (6 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووور يا نجم ...جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ميدو المصرى (6 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم اخى العزيز مهندس/عبد المنعم عبد المجيد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اريد ان اشكرك على موضوع حضرتك 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](دورة متكاملة فى مكافحة الحريق)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] انا طالب فى اخرسنه كليه هندسه شبرا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومشروع التخرج بتاعى عن مكافحه الحريق وموضوع حضرتك هستفيد منه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس موضوع المشروع بتاعى عن مستودعات البترول نحن حسبنا كميه الفوم والمياه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لعمليه الاطفاء وكميه المياه لعمليه التبريد وحاليا بنجرى عمليه اختيار المضخه المطلوبه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وحساب الفقد فى المواسير . كنت اتمنى حضرتك تساعدنا فى هذا المشروع بالنصبحه والمعلومه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلو عند حضرتك اى [/FONT]**data**[FONT=&quot] بخصوص مستودعات البترول هكون شاكرا لو حضرتك ارسلت اللينك [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] على هذا الميل ومره اخرى اشكر حضرتك على موضوعك على موقع ملتقى هندسى العرب ......[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]م/ محمد احمد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ت/ 011454525715[/FONT]*
*[email protected]*


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Methanex Engineer (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.. mohamed (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## ibrahim1hj (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و أكرمكم


----------



## WASAMKO (10 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيك لخير


----------



## ابن الضاد (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا...وزادك علما 
وياحبذا اذا قام بعض اصحاب الخبرة بشرح كيفية استخدام الكود بالنسبة الفيرفايت...
والشكر موصول لكل من افادنا ...


----------



## مهندس عموره (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا ..............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (13 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## محمدماضى (13 مارس 2012)

*جزيت الجنه*

*أحسن الله إليك , نفع بك*


----------



## mohammad_che (14 مارس 2012)

*ألف شكر أخي الحبيب

كتاب رائع ومفيد جداً

أتمني دوام الصحة لك
*​


----------



## has2006 (15 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## NEW1152010 (15 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## eng abdoo (22 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام

تشرفت بمروركم الكريم


----------



## رجل الصناعة (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 مارس 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامحابو الغيط (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي ونفع الله بك


----------



## mya1963 (31 مارس 2012)

تشكرات افندم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أحلام تالة (1 أبريل 2012)

شكراً ملف مفيد


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (6 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا ورد


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

سلمت الانامل


----------



## youmsal (8 أبريل 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Alaa elalfy (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير والقائمين علي المنتدي


----------



## السيد زكى (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير على مجهود ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زياد حمو (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس


----------



## التمام (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## توفيق عبد المعطى (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سامح عبد الكريم (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ياريت لو حد يقولى على اى اصدار من bdf بيفتح الملفات دى لانى مش عارف افتحها


----------



## esam179 (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير والله كنت بدور علي حاجه زي الشرح ده


----------



## 371 (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حمزة كساب (25 أبريل 2012)

*مليارات الشكر والتبجيل اليك يامهندسي الجليل.....بوركت يارب
حمزة كساب*


----------



## muad alomari (27 أبريل 2012)

مشكور​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wheebalazab (27 أبريل 2012)

جازاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسن احمد (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## pesocom (30 مايو 2012)

أشكرك وسوف أشكرك أكثر عند تنزيل البرنامج والستفادة منة


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

جزاااااك الله خير


----------



## mostafa_mobset (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد بك وردة (7 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## المذود (9 يونيو 2012)

ملفات ال pdf لا تعمل


----------



## mr.aboosamh (9 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## fathey naeem (10 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يرض عنك


----------



## raspoteen (12 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى و باذن الله يكون فى ميزان حسسناتك


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

الله يبارك في كل خطوه في حياتك


----------



## ahmed21000 (28 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (30 يونيو 2012)

مشكور ... جعلك الله من الدالين علي الخير دائما


----------



## eng.karim ali (30 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عموره (30 يونيو 2012)

جارى التحميل مليون شكر لحضرتك ....................والله المستعان


----------



## eng abdoo (19 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام

تشرفت بمروركم الكريم


----------



## vanilia.smile (28 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد العربى (1 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر يا غالى


----------



## النور القادم (1 أغسطس 2012)

تم التحميل شكرا عالملفات


----------



## ياسمين حامد (3 أغسطس 2012)

الكتاب جميل أوى تسلم ايديك وياريت لو تعرف معلومات عن الhvac system والتشيلرات وكدة


----------



## عمرو احمد على (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء فعلا عمل ممتاز


----------



## ashraff (5 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور جدا و قد ابدعت


----------



## أسامة خالد (5 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## معمر السمومي (5 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
*


----------



## benmerzouka (7 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 أغسطس 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

*​*جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## waleed_ (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## waleed_ (8 أغسطس 2012)

وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكرور اخي


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (11 أغسطس 2012)

انا اسف بس فين هيا الدورة وشكرا......


----------



## riquelme (13 أغسطس 2012)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## riquelme (13 أغسطس 2012)

thncccxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## تايكندو مان (15 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e-rsha (15 أغسطس 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## aeme (17 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## nofal (18 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ME2011 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعطيك العافية 
ومشكووووووووووووور


*


----------



## eng_alex (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يديك على قد نيتك​


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا باشمهندس عبدالمنعم


----------



## geosherif (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً على كجودك وعلى مشاركتك الرائعة


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## naser838 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## masafi5 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr tito (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## atif saad (23 نوفمبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المذود (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك يا باش مهندس لكن الملفات المرفقة الثلاث الأولى لا تفتح ملفاي ال بي دي إف بعد فك الضغط ممكن إادة رفعها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Bilal Al Melegy (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندكهر (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر ووجهود رائع


----------



## الشيخ محمد عبده (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا - شيئ جميل


----------



## hameed77 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م:وحيد على (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم من فضله


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (7 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## SH6826 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## مهندكهر (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اسال الله ان يجعلك من خير الناس​

​


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد فتحى حسين (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ما هو التوزيع الصحيح للمضخات مع خزان المياة لارتفاع اكثر من 40 متر ؟


----------



## eng*doaa (21 يناير 2013)

شكراااا جزيلاا


----------



## طارق مسعود علي (21 يناير 2013)

جزاكم اله عنا كل خير


----------



## جي اه (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
مجهود رائع


----------



## yasoooo2005 (22 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (24 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## blue rose (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكور


----------



## عمران احمد (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و الى الامام دائما

و وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## محمد مسعد مصر (29 يناير 2013)

جزااك الله خيرا


----------



## السهم الجرىء (31 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## mohammed Kenawy (17 مارس 2013)

*جزك الله ألف خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
بجد رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*
​


----------



## ahmed akl (17 مارس 2013)

جزك الله ألف خير


----------



## satalest (20 مارس 2013)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## توتة85 (12 أبريل 2013)

تسلم


----------



## analeek85 (15 أبريل 2013)

بالفعل مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## bio-med (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nadjibtaha (16 أبريل 2013)

_ارك الله فيكم وتقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال إستفد الكثير من المعلومات حول المصاعد_


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (17 أبريل 2013)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة

الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة

للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق

أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –

جامعة حلوان

ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-

http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

:75:مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## Eng Ahmed Mohamed (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع​​


----------



## كريم فتحى محمد (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس بجد تعتبر كورسات كافية جدا للمهندسين الراغبين فى العمل فى مجال الحريق,بس ناقص شىء بسيط وهو مخطط تصميمى يوضح نظام اطفاء الحريق يكون شامل معظم الانظمة المائية والغازية,وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## welding eng (18 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيك بكل حرف ما شاء من الحسنات ويرفع عنك ما شاء من السيئات واسال الجليل ان يعطيك الى ان يرضيك على هذه المساهمة الرائعة ... الف شكر وبارك الله بيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## mohmaed mosad (23 يوليو 2013)

شكراااا


----------



## ahmed omar404 (24 يوليو 2013)

aشكرا ليك كتيييير . ولكن في سؤال انا اضم الملفات الاربعه كيف .. انا مبتدي في الكميوتر


----------



## احلى مهندس (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احلى مهندس (24 يوليو 2013)

ahmed omar404 قال:


> aشكرا ليك كتيييير . ولكن في سؤال انا اضم الملفات الاربعه كيف .. انا مبتدي في الكميوتر



نزل الملفات الاربعة في مكان واحد 
واعمل 
Extract


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 3mad 3li (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moataz_99 (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وليد خالد الخالدي (1 أغسطس 2013)

thnx


----------



## tebo22 (2 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng abdoo (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود الجميلة والمشجعة


----------



## سعيد الشايب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Jazak Allah Khairan


----------



## dohengineer (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## zain125 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## ام عبدالعزيز1 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.القاضى1 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزك الله خيرا ونفعك بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## mariam2009 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا مش عارفة ادخل على الموضوع الاصلى*

:81:


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Pharaoh114 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

thanxsssssss ua boos


----------



## eng abdoo (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لردودكم الجميلة

مع تحياتى


----------



## jilany (7 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## yousefegyp (10 فبراير 2014)

جزك الله ألف خير ونفع بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ABKRENO (24 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الدورة الرائعة
فعلا ًممكن أن تعتبر مرجع شامل لتصميم وتنفيذ بنود الحريق


----------



## eng_ma7moudibrahim (9 مارس 2014)

thaaaaaaanks


----------



## حماده ميكانيكا (11 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## hameed77 (11 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## essa1971 (13 مارس 2014)

شكرا لهذا الجد المتميز , وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## essa1971 (13 مارس 2014)

شكرا لهذا الجهد المتميز , وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## ضاحى ربيع احمد (18 مارس 2014)

تشكر يا زوق وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حذيفة العبسي (18 مارس 2014)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا مهندس ,, بس اغلبك ما اشتغل معي الرابط يا ريت لو في رابط ثاني ومشكور


----------



## doaa elhini (19 مارس 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (19 مارس 2014)

مشكور ارجو عمل مشروع توضيحي لمول او فندق


----------



## freeman22 (21 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (25 مارس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eng abdoo (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام

تشرفت بمروركم الكريم


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله في اخي الكريم


----------



## AABDALSLAM (11 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## AABDALSLAM (11 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## has2010 (12 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم على هذه المشاركه الرائعه وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك!


----------



## مهندس الليثى (12 أغسطس 2014)

*من أروع وأبسط ماقرأته فى هذا الموضوع*

أخانا الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد التنزيل والتصفح السريع أقول 
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك وأنصح الزملاء بهذه الدورة فهى من أروع وأبسط ماقرأته فى هذا الموضوع
وأكرر لكم الدعاء جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ESSAM KANDEEL (16 أغسطس 2014)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع وبهذه البساطة مع الحرفية 
ربنا يبارك لك في علمك وعملك ورزقك


----------



## bakabosa (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
اشكرك بشده على هذا الاهتمام والشرح التفصيلي ولا استطيع عن التعبير عن مدى شكري وامتناني على تلك الدوره التي كانت بالنسبه لي شخصيا كوب من الماء البارد في صحراء جرداء ، واشكرك ايضا على اهتمامك بالامثله المحلوله واضافه مثال جديد مع الشرح ومع التعليقات الهندسيه الهامه جدا التي ربما لا تضح من الارقام خاصة للمهندس المبتدء واتمنى ان يستمر هذا العطاء دوما مع دوام الصحه والعافيه 
لدي سؤال اطمع في الاجابه عليه لانه يخص مشروع اقوم بعمل الحسابات الخاصه به حاليا ، في حاله وجود الانظمة الموجود فيها fire sprinklers و fire hose cabient هل تتم الحسابات على (مخرج المياه) الابعد بغض النظر عن نوعه ؟ وفي حاله وجود fire hose في operation area مع fire sprinklers (في نهاية احد الفروع الموصل بها sprinklers) كيف تتم الحسابات؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كمال الدين (30 أغسطس 2014)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
جهد عظيم يا بشمهندس عبد المنعم جزاك الله خيراً مما علمتنا


----------



## سما الاسلام (30 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## midonagi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## midonagi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

عندى مشكلة في فك الملفات


----------



## mass power (6 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود


----------



## درر تمام (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## درر تمام (7 سبتمبر 2014)

الملفات متميزة


----------



## hamza hamrouni (8 سبتمبر 2014)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## م. عبدالاله (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## hisham_as2008 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wa_2005_99 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك


----------



## علي كريم كامل (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmadx (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adel mahran (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## د.نبيل يس (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## romanaezz (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhadi (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_ashrf_74 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (26 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ibraessa (28 أكتوبر 2014)

بوركت اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد فوزي القاضي (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## walat1977 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

المرفقات لا تعمل
ارجو الاضافة مرة اخرى
مع كل شكر


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

دورة في أعمال مكافحة الحريق
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gaml111 (13 فبراير 2015)

wellllllllllllllll


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (17 فبراير 2015)

Gooooood


----------



## ahmedelganainy (26 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع


----------



## corolla (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا و وفقكم
مزيداً من التقدم


----------



## thaer11 (10 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير gracias


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (13 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذا المجهود


----------

